
Dropbox drops “as much space as needed” from Business plan - tambourine_man
https://www.dropbox.com/business/pricing
======
tambourine_man
It's now 2TB at most

[https://web.archive.org/web/20160708052522/https://www.dropb...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160708052522/https://www.dropbox.com/business/pricing)

------
electic
I am confused, I went to the page and under Business Plan it does in fact say,
"As Much Space As Needed". What am I missing here? Perhaps some sort of AB
test is in play here?

~~~
tambourine_man
Yeah, I think you nailed it, it's AB testing. I still see it on Firefox, but
not on Chrome.

~~~
electic
Interesting, I am on Chrome. Perhaps it was an omission and they fixed it...

------
0xmohit
I wonder how much does it help. Does anybody have any data about the
percentage of users that would actually take up more space? One could surely
have much more data to backup, but for _collaboration_ I'd suspect that 2 TB
is high enough.

------
elmigranto
I see that Pro is more costly too now. IIRC, it used to be $5.

